# Eure grünen Kunstwerke



## Veloziraptor (23. März 2007)

Ich mußte jetzt doch feststellen, daß "grüne" Bikes gar nicht mal so selten sind. Und wenigstens ist grün eine Farbe. Schwarz/ weiß dagegen nicht


----------



## karstb (23. März 2007)

Hübsch.
Aber wenn schon Magura-Gabel und grüner Custom-Rahmen, dann bitte doch auch eine HS33 Firmtech mit grünen Hebeln. Wobei deine jetzigen grünen Hebel auch sehr geschmackvoll sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (24. März 2007)

Hier mal meins. Denke, es ist grün genug...


----------



## 328 (24. März 2007)

Oja, grün *HEHE* - mein Stichwort.









Leider sind beide in dieser Formen nicht mehr existent.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. März 2007)

Priester schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Denke, es ist grün genug...




Das grüne Finish von CANNONDALE fand ich schon immer extrem cool. Hat irgndwie was organisches.


----------



## LeichteGranate (24. März 2007)

Bitteschön:





Mein Bike passt zwar in diesen Thread, aber ich frage mich wie lange es noch dauert bis es einen "Zeigt her eure blauen Flitzer", "Offizienller Rote Bikes Thread" oder eine ähnlichen Thread gibt....  

Schönen Abend noch!

Moritz


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. März 2007)

Hi, gute Idee. Ich hab auch noch ein graues hier rumstehe. Wer kennt denn alles seine RAL-Nummer???

Also, hier bitte nur 6018er rein


----------



## rockforce (25. März 2007)




----------



## BQuark (25. März 2007)

sind die CC-fahrer in der regel farbenblind?


----------



## Mr. Speed (25. März 2007)

Nein nur Gewichtsallergisch


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2007)

Wie wär's mit einem Fred für bunte Kunstwerke? Sonst kriegen wir hier bald 'nen "RAL-Koller"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (26. März 2007)

ich mach euch jetzt demnächst mal ein bild vom meinem apfelgrünen marin (winterrad) - jawohl, äpfel sind grün...


----------



## Green Machine (27. März 2007)

@ Veloziraptor: Dine Idee mit diesem Fred ist super! 

@ all: Schön, dass es doch einige Anhänger der grünen Farbe gibt.

Hier ist mein grünes Kunstwerk, gut alter Stahlrahmen, oder auch GREEN MACHINE genannt.


----------



## Green Machine (27. März 2007)

ach, ganz vergessen

Farbton ist RAL 6018


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. März 2007)

@ Green Machin

Ich finde die Ähnlichkeit zu meinem immer wieder verblüffend  

Zudem: Ich habe ganz normale ältere AVID SD5 Bremshebel verbaut. Daß ich im Baumarrkt über den 6018er Autolack gestolpert bin, war ein glücklicher Zufall. Das Lackieren ging ruck zuck  

Bei Dir stimmt ja sogar der Nickname 

@ karstb: Die HS33 habe ich bewußt vermieden. Ist zwar eine zuverlässige Bremse ... wenn man sie mal eingestellt hat  Aber bis das Ding mal sitzt, dauerte mir immer zu lange. Zudem gab´s die Asgrad green nicht mit Frimtech und dann wäre das ganze Konstrukt zu schwer geworden.


----------



## Green Machine (27. März 2007)

@ Veloziraptor

Dein Rahmenhersteller hatte ja auch so einen Gedanken mit einem grünen Bike

Cyclomanix

Deine Bremsen sind echt super geworden, mein Respekt


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. März 2007)

Ich hab´s schon gesehen. Ich glaube, daran war ich auch nicht ganz unschuldig  Jedenfalls haben die das Rad aufgebaut, nachdem ich mit einem Mitarbeiter über mein Projekt gesprochen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (27. März 2007)

RAL 6003



"]

[/URL]


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (27. März 2007)

na dann geh ich da aber auch noch als Grün durch


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. März 2007)

Grün ist das einzig wahre


----------



## rofl0r (28. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Grün ist das einzig wahre



richtig 






Mein altes Schaetzchen liegt derzeit in Einzelteilen und wird wieder *reaktiviert*


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. März 2007)

Ui. Die beiden Klassiker gefallen mir


----------



## #easy# (29. März 2007)

naja ein bissl "grün" ist ja auch dran  





easy


----------



## snapon (29. März 2007)

sieht mittlerweile etwas anders aus - ist aber immernoch grün


----------



## #easy# (29. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ui. Die beiden Klassiker gefallen mir



ja das "Klein" hat echt ein geiles grün 

easy


----------



## sansibar (29. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ui. Die beiden Klassiker gefallen mir



jaja, das alte Metall, nur wenige könne sich dem entziehen  
Ich liebe es, eh beide


----------



## Don Trailo (29. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ui. Die beiden Klassiker gefallen mir



 
 ja sehr schön auch das gt mit  lackierter gabel und roten parts¨
 fein fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. März 2007)

Ohne eine rote Ringle Stütze allerdings nur halb so schön...


----------



## Der P (31. März 2007)

Ist immerhin zur Hälfte grün....

Ach und überseht die Kurbel einfach   Soll nicht so bleiben.










Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. August 2007)

Shit. Es wird zur Sucht!


----------



## Wolkentreiber (9. September 2007)

GRÜN??? Aber sicher doch, da darf ich auch... 





(jaja, ich weiß, ist noch nicht fertig...  )


----------



## Echinopsis (9. September 2007)

Absolut ungewöhnlich aber ich find es klasse  . Schon allein die Lackierung ist ein Kunstwerk für sich. Hat der Rahmen ein Exzentertretlager? Ich bin gespannt, wie das Endergebnis aussieht.


----------



## Wolkentreiber (10. September 2007)

Hey Echinopsis!

Danke für die netten Worte  !

Ja, hat ein Exzenterlager - genau genommen ein Bushnell Type Lager. "Fertig" ist gar nicht so schwer vorzustellen - wird ja eben ein Singlespeed, dh es fehlen noch die Bremsen (The Cleg FR), die Kurbeln (voraussichtlich Middleburn oder Cook Bros, vermutlich in schwarz mit Boone Titanblatt), und die Griffe (Brooks Screw-On Ledergriffe in braun). Ich werds aber wohl erst diesen Winter fertig bauen... ich brauchs ja nicht dringend (wie auch, beim dem Bike-Typ...), momentan ist ein Reiserad dran, und das kostet ja auch nicht wenig...

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## huldrich (10. September 2007)

nicht direkt für's gelände... aber hauptsache grün...


----------



## TobiF (15. September 2007)

Habe ich zwar verkauft, is aber noch ein wenig grüner als das andere,
asserdem die original Teamlackierung und kein f1000sl


----------



## sello (15. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> GRÜN??? Aber sicher doch, da darf ich auch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht das Bike, das mal für 6000 oder so bei ebay angeboten wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (15. September 2007)

eindeutig! wurde wohl nicht verkaut und wird nun doch vom verkäufer aufgebaut?
geil finde ich den sattel und die felgen 
vorbau lenker kombi finde ich aber nicht so passend. naja, vieleicht ändert sich meine meinung wenns fertig ist.  *freu*


----------



## Wolkentreiber (15. September 2007)

sello schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Bike, das mal fÃ¼r 6000â¬ oder so bei ebay angeboten wurde?



Ja, ist es... und es waren 3700â¬... aber nochmal (hatte ich damals schon geschrieben) - ich hab allein fÃ¼r Rahmen+Gabel+LVE direkt von DeKerf schon 2070 GB Pfund (=3000 Euro) gezahlt, und mit den restlichen montierten Teilen (King Naben + Steuersatz, Ghisallo Felgen, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Boone Ritzel, Syncros Titan StÃ¼tze, Brooks Swift Titan Sattel usw) war der reine Einkaufspreis des Pakets schon ca 4500 Euro. Und es hÃ¤tte ja auch die MÃ¶glichkeit eines Preisvorschlages gegeben - fÃ¼r die mehrfach gebotenen 1â¬ (max waren glaub ich 5â¬  ) hab ichs natÃ¼rlich nicht abgegeben...

Nun behalt ichs  (bis auf weiteres - Kaufangebote sind aber weiter willkommen - ein DeKerf Titan will bestellt werden)...

PS: die LVE ist halt auch ein echter DeKerf, deshalb hab ich ihn verbaut. Sieht am Foto zugegeben nicht so prickelnd aus. Schlecht fotografiert. In meiner Galerie ist er besser zu sehen... ein echt geniales Teil... hier ein Foto von DeKerf:


----------



## aka (18. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Nun behalt ichs  (bis auf weiteres - Kaufangebote sind aber weiter willkommen - ein DeKerf Titan will bestellt werden)...



Lustige Sache, wo du doch geschrieben hattest:



Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 
> Aus aktuellem Anlass seh ich mich gezwungen, hier nun auch mal meinen Senf zu DeKerf abzugeben.
> ...


----------



## Wolkentreiber (18. September 2007)

Hallo Aka!

Also ich muss schon sagen, du zitierst hier ziemlich aus dem Zusammehang gerissen und ohne weitere Angaben zum Hintergrund. Da muss ich wohl aufklären...

Zunächst mal ist zu sagen, dass deine Auszüge aus einem Post von mir vom 21. 3. diesen Jahres stammen, also schon über 1/2 Jahr alt sind, und damals halt der aktuelle Stand für mich waren.

Wens interessiert - hier ist der ganze Bericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3546055&postcount=10

Ich hab dort ja auch schon damals geschrieben:



Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> FAZIT:
> 
> Ich bin, nun, mit einigem Abstand, froh, meinen Rahmen zu haben. Der weitere Aufbau mit allen erdenklichen Edel-Parts macht Spaß, das Bike wird, wenns dann fertig ist, ein absolutes Schmuckstück, das ich hier im Forum gern präsentieren werde.



Na warum auch nicht? Man wird doch seinen Anschaffungen auch kritisch gegenüber stehen dürfen, und muss nicht alles, was man teuer gekauft hat, schon allein deshalb in den Himmel loben. Zu meinen Kritikpunkten an DeKerf steh ich weiter, auch wenn ich mittlerweile ganz guten Draht zu Chris hab. Und über einen erneuten Kauf von ihm trau ich mich deshalb drüber, weil vieles ausdiskutiert ist, und ich sicher bin, dass er sich bei MIR beim nächsten Mal mehr am Riemen reißen wird.

Eine Emfehlung FÜR DeKerf würd ich weiterhin nicht abgeben...

Die ganzen Missstände damals verhindern aber nicht, dass mir MEIN Bike nun, da es fast fertig ist, gefällt...  ...oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## aka (18. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Hallo Aka!
> 
> Also ich muss schon sagen, du zitierst hier ziemlich aus dem Zusammehang gerissen ...
> ...


Ist absolut nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen weil in meinem Post ein Link zum Originalbeitrag ist und es sich um genau den Rahmen handelt.


Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> ...
> Die ganzen Missstände damals verhindern aber nicht, dass mir MEIN Bike nun, da es fast fertig ist, gefällt...  ...oder siehst du das anders?


Mein Fall wäre es nicht, aber ist ja auch wurscht. Jedem das Seine.  
Nicht desto trotz finde ich deinen Sinneswandel komisch, aber lassen wir das, es soll ja hier schliesslich um grüne Kunstwerke gehen, und da gehört deins schon rein. Hoffentlich sieht man es mal aufgebaut.


----------



## cluso (22. September 2007)

Existiert leider nicht mehr in dieser Form.

Die Gabel hat nach nem Jahr schon schlapp gemacht und der Rahmen ist der Weg allen Eisens auf der Erde gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (29. September 2007)

Green Machine schrieb:


> Hier ist mein grünes Kunstwerk, gut alter Stahlrahmen, oder auch GREEN MACHINE genannt.


Die Schaltzüge kannst du besser verlegen. Der rechte sollte links am Steuerrohr vorbeigehen und der linke rechts. Unterm Unterrohr lässt du sie sich dann kreuzen.
So kannst du schönere Bögen legen und es scheuert nichts am Steuerrohr.


----------



## xlsporty (20. Februar 2008)

Na sowas, glaube da passt mein olles Winterbike ganz gut mit rein


----------



## Hotschy681 (20. Februar 2008)

grün kann ich auch


----------



## GlanDas (20. Februar 2008)

cool, RooX anbauteile!
Klasse ich liebe sie ! Was wiegt dir Kurbel?


----------



## Big Drop 18 (20. Februar 2008)

mein kleines grünes


----------



## Hotschy681 (21. Februar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> cool, RooX anbauteile!
> Klasse ich liebe sie ! Was wiegt dir Kurbel?



Hm, kann ich gar ni genau sagen, ich glaube um die 600 gr... das kpmplette Rad wiegt 10 kg.


----------



## reule2 (1. März 2008)

Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wo ich das Teil gefunden hab...
hier muss es aber rein !!




​


----------



## moraa (17. April 2008)

In der Hoffnung, dass es noch mehr Leute mit grünen Rädern gibt und damit es hier nicht nur schwarz-weiß-carbon zu sehen gibt, hol ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben.

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/80802]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/80794]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/

gruß moraa


----------



## trek 6500 (18. April 2008)

..wenn das mit dem bilder hochladen denn mal klappen würde , würd´ich auch mal mein grünes giant und grünes radon einstellen . geht aber leider net ... grummel ....


----------



## schuberth1 (18. April 2008)

sworks in grün:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli99 (20. April 2008)

Mein grüner Flitzer in seiner aktuellen Version






Beim Gewicht ist noch Potenzial. Aktuell wiegt es knapp 11kg


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2008)

...mal bei eure radon´s gucken , da hat al mein grünes radon angehängt ! greez , k.


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
hier mal wieder was grünes von mir:


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2008)

@moraa

bitte schön....







[/URL][/IMG]

grün is cool!


----------



## Richi2511 (6. Oktober 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> sworks in grün:



Sieht echt schick aus!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2008)

ciao
flo


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

@floibex: Interessante Kreation! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2008)

... '95/96er rocklobster team tig, suntour xc pro gruppe, king/hügi laufradsatz, salsa cromo vorbau mit nitto dirt drop lenker.

ciao
flo


----------



## chri55 (6. Oktober 2008)

hhninja81: schönes Rotwild! weißt Du das Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... '95/96er rocklobster team tig, suntour xc pro gruppe, king/hügi laufradsatz, salsa cromo vorbau mit nitto dirt drop lenker.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Danke!


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> hhninja81: schönes Rotwild! weißt Du das Gewicht?



Danke, 8,82 kg

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=11695


----------



## TobiF (6. Oktober 2008)

Leider nicht mehr meins, aber trotzdem sehr grün.

man beachte die team Lackierung, ohne F1000sl schriftzug....


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2008)

TobiF schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr meins, aber trotzdem sehr grün.
> 
> man beachte die team Lackierung, ohne F1000sl schriftzug....



Geil.....

Farbe, Lefty.........ich glaube ich verkaufe mein Rotwild


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

TobiF schrieb:


>



Sieht echt klasse aus! Wieviel hat´s gewogen?

Wie gut, dass ich den Fred mal nach oben geholt hab


----------



## chri55 (6. Oktober 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich verkaufe mein Rotwild



wieviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> wieviel?



 wenn ich das jetzt schreiben würde, hätte ich ein riesen Problem.

Meine Frau könnte mitbekommen, was ich wirklich bezahlt habe.

Die glaubt immernoch, dass ich das Ding im Baumarkt gekauft habe


----------



## caneloni (7. Oktober 2008)

...der ein oder andere kenn es schon...´
Bitte auch auf den Namen achten "Green Valley"




Gruß,

         Caneloni


----------



## chri55 (7. Oktober 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> wenn ich das jetzt schreiben würde, hätte ich ein riesen Problem.
> 
> Meine Frau könnte mitbekommen, was ich wirklich bezahlt habe.
> 
> Die glaubt immernoch, dass ich das Ding im Baumarkt gekauft habe



na gut, dann per pm


----------



## moraa (7. Oktober 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> ...der ein oder andere kenn es schon...´
> Bitte auch auf den Namen achten "Green Valley"



@ Caneloni:
Klasse Rad, stimmiger Aufbau. 
Auch wenn´s eine Middleburn ist, fände ich einen schwarze Kurbel passender. Das Silber ist sonst so allein. Oder alternativ die Anbauteile in silber, dürfte ja bei den tune-teilen kein Problem sein.


----------



## caneloni (7. Oktober 2008)

@ moraa:
Danke. Der Aufbau bleibr vorerst so. Das Einzige was noch geändert wird sind silberne Kings mit ZTR oder so. Zu viel silber in den Anbauteilen wie Stütze oder Vorbau hab ich bewusst nicht genommen. Und so alleine ist das silber nicht - da ist ja noch der Steuersatz, die Schnellspanner, die Schrift auf dem Rahmen...


----------



## -MaLi- (8. Oktober 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> naja ein bissl "grün" ist ja auch dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry aber ich seh da garnix grünes


----------



## moraa (8. Oktober 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> sorry aber ich seh da garnix grünes



Vielleicht war´s ein für uns nicht sichtbarer Blick in die Zukunft: Schlammdurchfahrt, Blätter bleiben kleben, ...


----------



## Olle Jolze (8. Oktober 2008)

@ caneloni: Was für ne Einbauhöhe hat die Gabel vom Pulcro?


----------



## AngryApe (8. Oktober 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> sorry aber ich seh da garnix grünes



liegt wohl daran dass am fotoalbum was gedreht wurde und dat nicht das orginalbild ist ...war soweit ich mich erinnern kann mal ein storck


----------



## Reini65 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein grünes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky817 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein gruenes... zwar hat's scho 10 Jahre auf'm Buckel... 

















Hoffe es gefaellt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2008)

Wobei es unter "Cross Country Racing" natürlich denkbar gut aufgehoben ist.


----------



## spooky817 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ooooops, sorry hab nur an "eure gruene Kunstwerke" gedacht... und dacht da kann ich auch mithalten... wohl nicht...


----------



## Alter Ossi (15. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine Babys, ich hoffe die sind grün genug!


----------



## zingel (15. Oktober 2008)

*Trimble *1988, die Mutter aller Monocoque-MTB's, aus Fiberglas, 8 Stk. wurden gebaut, nur wenige haben überlebt.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil hässlich ist das den?


----------



## spooky817 (16. Oktober 2008)

aber es ist selten und hat kultige xt schaltung wenn ich richtig sehe... und ist noch in gutem zustand...


----------



## Lanoss (16. Oktober 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *Trimble *1988, die Mutter aller Monocoque-MTB's, aus Fiberglas, 8 Stk. wurden gebaut, nur wenige haben überlebt.



und das zu recht! Da sind ja GT-Fullys schön gegen. 
Wow ich bin echt beeindruckt.
Ist das noch die orginalbereifung?
Wie hast du die so sauber in den Urwald bekommen oder hat dir das Rad (kann man das so sagen?) dort aufgelauet um dich zu erschrecken?
Fragen über fragen. 
Aber geile Lackierung!


----------



## zingel (16. Oktober 2008)

hab's vor dem Fotografieren saubergeleckt und ja, es sind Originalreifen von 1988.

dass Trimble polarisiert ist klar, aber desshalb musst du nicht gleich so gemein sein ...so mit GT und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (17. Oktober 2008)

Oh entschuldige da hab ich wohl noch unter Schock gestanden.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Oktober 2008)

@Reini65
Irgendwie gefällt mir das grüne.  *wegen der Kurbel  (White Ind.?!)* und dem Lenker *

@zingel
So häßlich. :kotz: *das es schon wieder gut ist *nix für unguad:*hast ja sonst tolle Bikes ...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. Oktober 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> naja ein bissl "grün" ist ja auch dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey easy,

Wieso verwendest du ein Foto von meinem Bike??????

Und was ist an meinem Bike bitte grünes dran???

Also, vorher mal fragen, bevor du meine Bilder veröffentlichst


----------



## #easy# (7. November 2008)

ja das kann ich dir auch nett sagen warum dein Bike auf dem Bild zu sehen ist  keine Ahnung ??? und grün ist da auch nix.... sorry.
Aber bleib mal ganz Cool, wenn du im Forum Bilder reinstellst und die öffentlich zu sehen sind, dann werde ich niemanden fragen die Bilder irgendwo zu zeigen.
easy


----------



## RotorRoy (15. November 2008)

Ich mag Grün!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rodeoclown (22. November 2008)

Bj 1997 und immer noch grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi>B (22. November 2008)

In der Zeit bist du aber noch ordentlich gewachsen, jedenfalls der Oberkörper oder?
Den Sattel würde ich so nicht fahren, vielleicht eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze?!
Trotzdem schönes Bike.


----------



## Rodeoclown (22. November 2008)

Na und ob ich seit ich mir das Bike (von meinem ersten Azubi Weihnachtsgeld) gekauft habe noch gewachsen bin.
Deswegen habe ich dann als ich endlich gross war einen Vorbau mit 165 mm Länge angebaut.
Und den Sattel fahre ich so nicht. Als ich die Fotos gemacht habe war der Sattel neu und noch nicht fest.
-----------------------------------------------------
"Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das
 nennen sie ihren Standpunkt "                (Albert Einstein)


----------



## running ralf (16. Januar 2009)




----------



## running ralf (16. Januar 2009)




----------



## running ralf (16. Januar 2009)




----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

GRUEN

ja gerne



seeehr grün





englisch rasengrün


----------



## memphis35 (17. Januar 2009)

Auch grün





Mfg a. Wien


----------



## Medic-BHD (17. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine Baustelle!

Ride on ...


----------



## chri55 (17. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



bohr, das kann was. 

@Medic-BHD: da ist nix grünes dran? und Allaysättel sind potthässlich


----------



## moraa (17. Januar 2009)

Medic-BHD schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Baustelle!
> 
> Ride on ...
> ...



1. Kannst du das Bild hier auch direkt einbinden, dann muss man nicht auf einen beschissenen Bilderdienst zurückgreifen, mit zu großem Bild, Werbung...

2. Was verstehst du bei dem Wörtchen "...grünen..." im Titel nicht?

Das ist grün:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2009)

Medic-BHD schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Baustelle!
> 
> Ride on ...



grün, Kunstwerk? Kann natürlich auch an diesem super Bild liegen......


----------



## Medic-BHD (17. Januar 2009)

Hmm.... jetzt bin ich selber was Platt .... ich muss dazu sagen ich bin Farbenblind. Beim Kauf wurde mir gesagt das ist Grün/weis..... Wasn das für ne Farbe wenn ich mal Fragen darf?? 

MfG ...


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2009)

Die Farbe seh ich als Mischung aus blau und grün an.
29er FRM Blatt ist leider noch nicht hier und die Kurbel werd ich noch schwärzen, wiegt wie es da steht 9,4KG.


----------



## running ralf (17. Januar 2009)

@reini65: cooler lenker! 

weiß jemand was das für einen lenker ist? sowas brauch ich auch.


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Januar 2009)

Medic-BHD schrieb:


> Hmm.... jetzt bin ich selber was Platt .... ich muss dazu sagen ich bin Farbenblind. Beim Kauf wurde mir gesagt das ist Grün/weis..... Wasn das für ne Farbe wenn ich mal Fragen darf??
> 
> MfG ...



Weiß-grau mit bissi Orange. Da ist absolut nix grünes dran.


----------



## running ralf (17. Januar 2009)

>



weiß jemand, was das für ein lenker ist? danke!


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2009)

Würd auf On-One Mary Bar tippen!


----------



## DEAN48 (17. Januar 2009)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Februar 2009)

--meine grünlinge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

